# Iron and Polonium



## User1001

Hello! I have a project in Chemistry in which we are supposed to list the name of two elements in another language (along with other chemical properties, but that doesn't concern you guys ), but seeing as I spend most of my time dealing with languages, I felt it would be more interesting to get the names in many languages. The following are the elements in languages that I study or speak, so any others that I don't have listed below would be greatly appreciated (and corrections of the terms I listed myself would be appreciated as well, because I study those languages ):

*English:*
Iron
Polonium

*Deutsch:*
das Eisen
das Polonium

*Nederlands:*
de ijzer
de polonium
 
*Русский:*
железо (zhelezo)
полоний (polonij)

*Укра**ї**нс**ь**кий:*
залізо (zalizo)
полоній (polonij)

*Lietuvos:*
 geležis
polonis

_I forgot to put the English for everyone. _


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*French:*
 le fer
 le polonium

* Italian:*
il ferro
il polonio

*Spanish:*
el hierro
el polonio


----------



## elroy

*العربية:*
(_al-Hadiid_) الحديد
(_al-booloonium_) البولونيوم​


----------



## ireney

*Greek*

(Ο) Σίδηρος male - (το)Σίδερο colloquially (neuter) [ο siδiros - to siδero)
(Το) Πολώνιο (neuter) (to polonio)
(i as in ink e as in eclipsis o as in on)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hey, did they not forget to tell you, tspier, that the initial 'chemical' names of these elements are Fe and Po?


----------



## l10ner

Simplified Chinese:
铁
钋


----------



## Setwale_Charm

l10ner said:


> Simplified Chinese:
> 铁
> 钋


 
 A bit too simplified, I think.


----------



## betulina

*Catalan:* 
ferro
poloni


----------



## Thomas1

In *Polish*:
polon
żelazo


 If you were interested here's a small etymological note: the name _polon_ is derived from the Latin version of Poland (_i.e. _Polonia).




Tom


----------



## Honour

TR:

Fe: Demir
Po: Polonyum


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thomas1 said:


> If you were interested here's a small etymological note: the name _polon_ is derived from the Latin version of Poland (_i.e. _Polonia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


 
Well, yes. And some of the more nationalistic media in Russia stressed the link here by creating satirical headlines for Litvineko`s case in the vein of: Poland has done all the more dirty on Russia.

 Sure, I stand corrected. Dziekuje, Thomas1


----------



## CriHart

Romanian:

Fe: Fier
Po: Ploniu


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:
ferro
polônio (Br)/polónio (Pt)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*ברזל* (_barzel_)
*פולוניום* (_polonium_)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

Iron: 鉄 (tetsu)
Polonium: ポロニウム (poroniumu)

The character for iron is from the same source as that of Chinese.


----------



## robbie_SWE

CriHart said:


> Romanian:
> 
> Fe: Fier
> Po: Ploniu


 
Sorry, but don't you mean "*poloniu*"??!! I think it was a typo. 

 robbie


----------



## Lugubert

This is THE web site for element names. You will find this site useful not only for the origins (etymology) of element names, but also for translations of each element name into numerous other languages: http://www.vanderkrogt.net/elements/
Iron and six more in more than 100 languages, the others in more languages than you will ever need.


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:
*
Iron = rauta
Polonium = polonium

In Finnish, when an element becomes everyday thing, we "finlandize" its name, from the latin type to sound more Finnish. 
It its like that the uranium is called "uraani" and aluminium is called "alumiini". So far polonium will be polonium, but I'm sure, if there are news of polonium murders every day, within a year it will be called "polooni".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I feel sure your neighbours will do their best to secure this pleasure for you.


----------



## User1001

This is absolutely amazing everyone. Thank you so much.


----------



## l10ner

Setwale_Charm said:


> A bit too simplified, I think.


 
Is this OK?  

*Simplified Chinese:*
Iron  
铁(tie3)

Polonium 
钋(po1)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi:

 Iron = Loha
 Polonium = ???

 In Malayalam
 Iron = Irumpu
 Polonium = ???


----------



## Lugubert

Hindi polonium = पोलोनियम, /poloniyam/


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

 Iron -> *gvožđe*
 Polonium -> *polonijum*


----------



## mcibor

Maja said:


> In Serbian:
> 
> Iron -> *gvožđe*
> Polonium -> *polonijum*



Interesting, in Polish we have a word gwoździe, which means nails, made of iron.

As Thomas said:
Polish
Fe: Żelazo
Po: Polon

Also called tentatively "Radium F", polonium was discovered by Marie Skłodowska-Curie and her husband Pierre Curie in 1898 and was later named after Marie's native land of Poland (Latin: _Polonia_). Poland at the time was under Russian, Prussian, and Austrian partition, and did not exist as an independent country. It was Marie's hope that naming the element after her native land would publicize its lack of independence. Polonium may be the first element named to highlight a political controversy.

Found on wiki


----------



## gao_yixing

l10ner said:


> Is this OK?
> 
> *Simplified Chinese:*
> Iron
> 铁(tie3)
> 
> Polonium
> 钋(po1)


 
Maybe he just wanted the traditional version.
鐵
釙


----------



## vino123

In dutch it should be:*

het* ijzer
*het* polonium


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

*Slovene:*

Fe = želézo
Po = polonij




Ilmo said:


> *Finnish:*
> In Finnish, when an element becomes everyday thing, we "finlandize" its name, from the latin type to sound more Finnish.
> It its like that the uranium is called "uraani" and aluminium is called "alumiini". So far polonium will be polonium, but I'm sure, if there are news of polonium murders every day, within a year it will be called "polooni".


 

In Slovene the -ium suffix is changed to -ij: Ca = kalcij, Mg = magnezij
Uranium is shortened to _uran_.
The elements which are known and in use for centuries have Slovene names like above mentioned _železo _or_ zlató, srebró_. Slovene names have also "everyday" elements like _kisík_ (O), _dušík_ (N), _vodík_ (H), _ogljík_ (C) etc.


----------



## Maja

mcibor said:


> Polish Fe: Żelazo





Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> *Slovene:* Fe = želézo


It is also possible  to say "železo" in Serbian, but "gvožđe" is much more  used.


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> Sorry, but don't you mean "*poloniu*"??!! I think it was a typo.
> 
> robbie




yes, it was poloniu


----------



## Nu971

In Thai...
Iron - เหล็ก (Lek) or โลหะ (Loha)
Plutonium - พลูโตเนียม (Pluutooniam)


----------



## kusurija

Nu971 said:


> In Thai...
> Iron - เหล็ก (Lek) or โลหะ (Loha)
> Plutonium - พลูโตเนียม (Pluutooniam)(Yes, but what about _Polonium_?


 
In Czech: 

Fe = železo
Po = polonium

In Lithuanian:
Fe = geležis
Po = polonis


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:
_fero_
_polonio_


----------

